# Rohacell für Posenbau-woher bekommt man es?



## Bernd1966 (9. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wo man Rohacell zum Posenbauen herbekommen kann.#4  

Gruß
Bernd#:


----------



## acker_666 (9. August 2004)

*AW: Rohacell für Posenbau-woher bekommt man es?*

Hallo zurück, 
 Rohacell weiss ich zwar nicht, versuche es mal mit Styrodur.
 Das sind diese grünen Platten zum dämmen. Bei jedem Baustoffhändeler zu bekommen.
 Diese lassen sich gut schneiden und schleifen.


----------



## osborne07 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rohacell für Posenbau-woher bekommt man es?*

Ist styrodur denn von sich aus wasserabweisend oder nimmt es wasser in seine struktur auf?   Außerdem habe ich styrodur als sehr zerbrechlich in erinnerung, kann das sein? rohacell aals material, was absolut keine wasseraufnahme besitzt ist ja auch für vom grund auftreibende köderfische so herrlich zu gebrauchen. wäre für jede quellenangabe dankbar.

gruß osborne|wavey:


----------



## Maxihunter (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rohacell für Posenbau-woher bekommt man es?*

www.r-g.de

allerdings nur ziemlich dünn, aber vielleicht mal anfragen bezüglich höheren Wandstärken.

Das Zeug ist zwar HighTec, hat aber auch seinen stolzen Preis.Ich denke mal die Relation wird da nicht stimmen.


P.S.: Ich distanziere mich, zu der oben genannten Firma in irgendeiner Form in Beziehung zu stehen. ( nicht das es jetzt wieder mit Schleichwerbung... losgeht)
Bin halt ein Bastler.


----------



## Abramis12 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rohacell für Posenbau-woher bekommt man es?*

Schau mal auf der Internetseite der Fa. Gaugler & Lutz OHG aus Aalen (einfach bei Google eingeben). Diese Firma stellt Rohacell in verschiedenen Ausführungen her. Früher konnte man ein Paket Reststücke aus Rohacell zum Posenbau dort für 20,-- DM beziehen. Diese Reststücke reichten für den Bau von mindestens 50 Posen. Ich würde einfach mal per Telefon oder E-Mail dort anfragen.

Gruß aus Ostfriesland

Abramis


----------



## zrako (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rohacell für Posenbau-woher bekommt man es?*

ich denke nicht das diese firma rohacellproduziert.
da degussa-röhm das patent darauf hat.
die werden es bloß weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Roha (1. August 2007)

*AW: Rohacell für Posenbau-woher bekommt man es?*



zrako schrieb:


> ich denke nicht das diese firma rohacellproduziert.
> da degussa-röhm das patent darauf hat.
> die werden es bloß weiterverkaufen.


 
Stimmt genau!!
Reststücke aus Rohacell zum Posenbau beziehe ich von einem Radar Fabrik Thales in Hengelo (Holland). Rohacell gibt es in 12 verscheidene Arten und jede Art hat verschiedene gewichte pro kubik Meter.
Am liebsten gebrauche ich HF 51, aber auch der IG 51 ist gut zu verwenden zu Wettkampfposen. Wobbler kan man machen von HF 120. Sehr hartes Material.

Grüsse aus Holland


----------



## osborne07 (23. August 2007)

*AW: Rohacell für Posenbau-woher bekommt man es?*

habe mit besagter firma gaugler telephoniert...   für zwanzig euronen im umschlag bekommt man ein paket von DIN A4 größe in einer höhe von 40 oder 50 mm.    ich schau noch mal nach der adresse, wer diese briefe annimmt   und was drinstehen sollte   stelle dann ein muster rein, wenns recht ist....#h


----------



## zrako (23. August 2007)

*AW: Rohacell für Posenbau-woher bekommt man es?*

viel zu teuer!
mein arbeitskollege hat sich daraus ne kofferraumablage für seine
boxen gebaut.
dazu muss man aber sagen, das er es umsonst bekommen hat.


----------

